
What is App Store Optimization(ASO) and how to explain it to someone? - bsoni
http://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2017/04/what-is-app-store-optimization.html
======
marcuskay
What is App Store Optimization (ASO)?

App Store Optimization (ASO) is the process of optimizing mobile apps to rank
higher in an app store’s search results. It also improves an app’s overall and
category rankings by boosting app downloads and conversion rates. Because of
its similarity with Search Engine Optimization (SEO), ASO is also referred as
App Store SEO, App Search Optimization, or Mobile App SEO.

For more details of how to do ASO, check out this post:
[https://www.meatti.com/blog/app-store-optimization-
tips/](https://www.meatti.com/blog/app-store-optimization-tips/)

------
hkimura
Thanks for sharing your 4-step process for explaining ASO. You are right, the
best way to understand it is to just jump in and do it.

Here are some other ideas for how to explain it to someone:
[https://www.mobileaction.co/blog/what-is-app-store-
optimizat...](https://www.mobileaction.co/blog/what-is-app-store-
optimization/)

